# How to flatten a bent baby ear??



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

How do we flatten a baby goat ear after being born with a bent ear?? Is there one way that works better than another way??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do on a newborn is sort of milk the ear when it is still wet. If it is folded horizontally (not a DQ) it can be ripped apart but she will have a scar.
After that a piece of cardboard taped to the ear helps.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, rip it apart. 

Leave the raw spot to the air but brace the ear flat and put iodine or blue spray on the wound.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I usually put a bit of tape around it right where it bends and it stays straight.

That said they usually straighten up anyway on their own.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have seen alot of goats with flipped up ears. I really would not want to rip the ear. So was wondering if there is a way to just flatten it and have it be better than completely flipped up?? Thanks for your advice I really appreciate it. Any others want to chime in? So glad to hear about what ya'll do with these little ears! Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it has too much skin held between the flip, most cases, you do have to rip.
If it is mild, bracing/ taping it straight might or might not help.
If you want them corrected, it is easier to rip them when they are dry, just after they are born,for severe flips, the younger they are, the skin is easier to tear, the older they get, the skin thickens as they get older and it is harder to rip. I know you said you don't want to rip, but if you want it fixed all depends on how severe the ear flip is on what you need to do to correct it.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Pam I appreciate this info! Isn't it weird they sometimes come out with a ear bent? lol. Must be tight quarters in the mama! lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.

No one really knows for sure why, but, tight quarters does come to mind.


----------

